# Duck boat, porta boat with outboard motor



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

These boats come in 10 and 12 feet, but this is the big one. FOURTEEN feet with over 700 pounds of payload capability and cannot be sunk! Genesis series. It comes with a five horse Briggs and Straton motor, air cooled and four stroke. No kidding, the boat you'll be seeing folds to four inches wide. I used it twice at Causey Dam and once out at Starvation. It's been hanging in my garage since that time. Comes with oars. They make a sail kit for this boat which runs around $500 or so. I saw a 10 footer boat just sold on ksl for $1,650. The motor alone runs $800 at Sportsman. I think the boat itself is around $2,500 new at Cabelas, go to their website and use "Genesis" as a search term. In addition, I had truck hooks specially manufactured as noted in the pics. Floats in four inches of water, great duck boat. $2,000 obo, call me at 801-301-4756 if interested. Click on link below

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=5949280&cat=147&lpid=1

!


----------

